# Sunday Prime Rib cook...



## john pen (Mar 11, 2007)

Picked up a few of the prime rib roasts from the store around the corner from Witts...gonna try it like Northsmoke suggested..500 degrees in the oven for 30 min, then in the WSM at 250..Im a big fan of rare, so Im thinking of pulling it at 125...

comments, concerns ?


----------



## wittdog (Mar 11, 2007)

Sounds good John...Go John Go...


----------



## oompappy (Mar 11, 2007)

That's a good plan. You will have probably less of a temp rise when resting if your cooking at 250* than you would at a higher temp, so keep _that_in mind.


----------



## john pen (Mar 11, 2007)

oompappy said:
			
		

> That's a good plan. You will have probably less of a temp rise when resting if your cooking at 250* than you would at a higher temp, so keep _that_in mind.



Will do....Would you rest covered or uncovered ?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 11, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Covered.


----------



## john pen (Mar 11, 2007)

Burp...Im in a beef coma....





Served with roasted garlic mashers, tomato salad, brocholi and garlic bread...


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 11, 2007)

Man that looks great!!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 11, 2007)

Look great.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 11, 2007)

Jesus Christopher...I saw that bottom piece move from here.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks good.  Thats rare right?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 12, 2007)

Good looking rib roast there John! Got any horseradish to go along with it??


----------



## john a (Mar 12, 2007)

That's perfect. How long in the WSM at 250?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 12, 2007)

Boy, talk about slapping him on the ass and throwing him on a plate....
as Bigwheel says, "I've seen cows hurt worse than that that got better!"


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 12, 2007)

That a fine lookin plate yes sir


----------



## Larry D. (Mar 12, 2007)

Just a mite rare... I'd have to chill my meat thermometers in the freezer to get one to read low enough for that.  But it really looks good.


----------



## john pen (Mar 12, 2007)

It wasn't really as rare as the picture showed...after 30 min in the oven at 550, it took just about 3 hours at 250..pulled it around 135 and rested for 45 min's...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 12, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> It wasn't really as rare as the picture showed...*after **30 min in the oven at 550*, it took just about 3 hours at 250..pulled it around 135 and rested for 45 min's...



WHAT???

Perhaps its all the same way to the end...but I usually sear mine on all sides and then drop it in a 225* oven till an internal of 125*.


----------



## john pen (Mar 12, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":22m3fieq]It wasn't really as rare as the picture showed...*after **30 min in the oven at 550*, it took just about 3 hours at 250..pulled it around 135 and rested for 45 min's...



WHAT???

Perhaps its all the same way to the end...but I usually sear mine on all sides and then drop it in a 225* oven till an internal of 125*.[/quote:22m3fieq]

Thats basicly what the oven did..it came out looking finished with an internal temp of 67...then into the wsm


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 12, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Burp...Im in a beef coma....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW now thats great looking Prime Rib indeed and nice sides as well.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 12, 2007)

Put a tourniquet on that cow.    

Looks great John!!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 12, 2007)

wow


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd eat that! That is cooked to perfection!


----------

